# HOWTO: Install FreeBSD8.2 on Laptop when Firewire and ACPI blocks normal install disc



## Identical (Nov 27, 2011)

I've been breaking my head on this last day, Since my laptop (Sony Vaio VGN-NR31E) had some issues with installing FreeBSD 8.2 I came by this method after normal install CD did not work (The laptop sees it as a empty disc, while other computers sees it as a FreeBSD Install Disc.)

After getting the USB Image I came further except the AMD64 version stops on 
	
	



```
md0: Preloaded image (mfsroot)
```
When I took the i386 I got my joy, after having continues restarts with ACPI enabled, I've disabled ACPI from the menu, then it just kernel panics on FireWire. So I decided to try a kernel where the ACPI and FireWire is disabled by default.

Now I do not know if there was a how to on this, (I could not find much about it). It is a quick and a dirty way to get your installer working.

Note: This guide removes the portage from the USB Image, so you can only use Network Installation. (unless you compile the kernel only dedicated to your machine.)

Tested with FreeBSD 8.2

*Things you need:*
- USB PenDrive, Prefered minimal a 4GB 
- The USB Image of FreeBSD 8.2
- A Computer With USB 2 Support running FreeBSD 8.2 OR a Virtual Machine which can connect USB devices to Guest OS, running FreeBSD 8.2



> *The Guide: *
> Grab the USB image file from FreeBSD (8.2 i386, As AMD64 makes laptop hang on "md0: Preloaded Image </boot/mfsboot>" for some reason, Have to figure this one out yet!)
> Be sure to have access to a FreeBSD 8.2 System (arch can be AMD64 or i386 but be sure it have all the src's!) It can be on a Virtual Machine:
> but the Virtual Machine should be able to give the guest OS direct access to USB. (VMware supports this).
> ...



My kernel config: http://pastebin.com/zBwWBeig

This might work on other laptops where it kernel-panics on FireWire. 
You can also try to use this guide as a basic trying to solve other problems.

Any other success stories or comments are welcome.


----------

